# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.21.01 +20 MTK models supported for FRP Remove

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.21.01*  ......................Added unlimited *FRP REMOVE* feature for the new group of  ...............................*Huawei MTK* models. Supported devices:  .............*♦ Y3 II ..........♦ LUA-L01 ..........♦ LUA-L02 ..........♦ LUA-L03 ..........♦ LUA-L13 ..........♦ LUA-L21 ..........♦ LUA-L22 ..........♦ LUA-L23 ..........♦ LUA-U02 ..........♦ LUA-U03 ..........♦ LUA-U23 ..........♦ Y6 Pro ..........♦ Enjoy 5 ..........♦ Honor 4C Pro ..........♦ Holly 2 Plus ..........♦ TIT-AL00 ..........♦ TIT-CL00 ..........♦ TIT-CL10 ..........♦ TIT-L01 ..........♦ TIT-TL00 ..........♦ TIT-U02*  .............................................Follow الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for step-by-step guide.  ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## lolozzz

شكرا

----------

